# Electrical repair shop?



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Old evening all. I am wanting to find an electrical repairs shop that would be able/willing to replace the heating element in my hair dryer?
I would like somewhere in Maadi. Any suggestions and recommendations most welcome. 

Tracy


----------

